# Star Wars Bible Study



## Scot (May 6, 2005)

Anybody see this?

http://www.sermonaudio.com/new_details.asp?ID=19478


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 6, 2005)

I know where star wars can allude to certain aspects of chrstianity just as well with other religions. But I wouldnt use it as abase for my bible study, because it could easily be misconstrude as a point of misplaced worship. If that makes sense. Especially for the younger ones who are more easilly taken in by it.

Blade


----------



## Augusta (May 6, 2005)




----------



## turmeric (May 6, 2005)

Definitely an idea from The Dark Side! MUHAAHAAAA!


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 7, 2005)

Once again I raise my general objection to Study Bibles...


----------



## default (May 11, 2005)

YIKES~!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 11, 2005)

What ever happened to just plain old Bible Study? Why not do a Study examining the similarities and differences instead of having a so called "Star Wars Bible Study". To much focus on the movies and not enough on the Holy Script.

[Edited on 5-11-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------

